# Do some Caviar customers sometimes stiff couriers on tips?



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

After I have stopped doing UberEats trips for more than a year now, I recently signed up for Caviar for an extra income & give it a chance to test out how the experience may turn out. So far I have had positive experiences, but I have taken two screenshots where I accepted a trip with base pay+expected customer pay.

However, when I looked at my earnings, it only showed the base pay. Do some customers add a tip hoping for couriers to come quicker and remove tips after?


----------



## Metallic (Apr 3, 2018)

Tip usually show 2 hours after you finish that trip. if nothing after 2 - 2:30 hours that means the customer didn't tip.
and there a reason why they call it "expected" sometimes customer tip less and sometimes they don't tip at all.
Caviar used to be the best


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

wont be the best much longer 
https://www.eater.com/2019/8/1/20750912/doordash-buys-caviar-food-delivery-app-410-million


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

Yeah I e-mailed Caviar Support and they told me the customer changed the tips. Seems like I have a conclusion to what I think of working under Caviar. Looks like I signed up during when DD is buying Cav.


----------



## AntiTool (Aug 26, 2017)

Do not consider Caviar. They were of course acquired by Door Dash. It was a good gig for a short time. Now they take your money the same way Door Dash did. For example, my guaranteed $40 after 50 deliveries was not honored. I was cheated on two delivery fees last Saturday and had to write four emails to get my money. Something is not right with Caviar, its a money grab on their end now. They also have the tool bot customer care now. They are getting the same clientele and low end restaurants that you can find with other delivery companies. I'm going back to Uber Eats. They may be A Holes but they have a pay structure that works if you work the right hours and know your way around. CAVIAR IS NOW the worst in my opinion.


----------



## johnx (Jul 29, 2017)

I got a response from Caviar to an email I sent over a year ago so that tells me DoorDash now has tsken the helm


----------



## Initial D (Jul 2, 2018)

I only slip in few DD trips when Uber/Lyft, GrubHub/Caviar requests are slow. Looks like I will log in Cav as something secondary along with DD, but I have not notice anything else that's unpleasant with Cav yet.


----------

